# Good single reed duck call?



## mwpennington (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Everone I'm new to this forum and this actually my first post. I'm thinking about buying a single reed duck call. I'm looking for one that's pretty load to help bring in the high flyers and I've heard that they are real good for feeder calls. I currently have a double reed Zink Power Hen 2 and I LOVE it but I'm thinking about trying a single reed too. 
I'm thinking about a RNT "daisy cutter" I've read good things. thoughts or suggestons on the RNT or any other calls? I'm trying to stay under $140

Thanks for the help!


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rnt mvp. Enough said!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

RNT Original


----------



## mwpennington (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually had thought About the "original" as well. I'm going to scheels and cabelas in Omaha this weekend and hopefully they have a "original" and "daisy cutter" that I can try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahh yes, try some out.

You have your mainstreet calls, like your MVP, Echo Boss, BG kryptonite... so on, they are extremely loud, however, they usually give something up on the low end as a sacrifice. Your whisper soft bouncing hens, Cajun squeals end up lost in translation.

So, depending upon what kind of volume you really want, and what you can do on a call, it gets hard to recommend. Those screamers may be more of a blunt call, but don't kid yourself, they take a lot of skill to run correctly, especially if you still want to sound like a duck, if you don't have the skill here, a guy just ends up being a loud idiot on a duck call.

Mikey at C&S could set you up with something that has some good volume to it, but still holds some low end finesse, or you can look at more mainstream mid-high range calls. Lares Hybrid is fantastic, incredible low, soft, duck, raunchy loud ole hen. Daisy cutter takes a bit bigger of a codpiece to run, but it's a raunchy loud, in your face call. Echo's open water, Hobo Prime meat, Zink PH open water... list could go on and on.


----------



## mwpennington (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I'll try some calls out this weekend and if I'm still on the fence I'll call mike at C&S next week I saw on their website they're closed till the 28th. I'm honestly really looking forward to practicing on a new and challenging call and I'd like a good loud call so I figured I'd go this route with a loud single reed. Thanks again!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Or,you could spend $20-30 dollars for a 'Sarge' from Duck Commander and call ducks with the best of them.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

C4L said:


> Ahh yes, try some out.
> 
> You have your mainstreet calls, like your MVP, Echo Boss, BG kryptonite... so on, they are extremely loud, however, they usually give something up on the low end as a sacrifice. Your whisper soft bouncing hens, Cajun squeals end up lost in translation.
> 
> ...


You are correct, the mvp is a very loud call with not a lot of bottom end right out of the box. But with some time and a few reeds, and a sharp pair of scissors, you can get the bottom end but still have the top end!


----------

